# To Hibernate or not



## Tanyabobanya (Nov 21, 2018)

my 2 four year old desert tortoises have never hibernated. I finally followed my mothers advice and put them in boxes in our basement. After the research I’ve done though I’m rethinking and want to bring them back up. I don’t know if they’ve slowed down eating. One maybe has. They eat during the day. It feels cold down there but it could get warmer than 55 degrees or colder.. sigh. I’m conflicted and confused again. Any advice please and no scolding thank you.
Tanya


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a Russian and don't hibernate him. I hat I have learned about doing it though, it has to be a more controlled environment that stays a more consistent temp. A lot of people hibernate in a frig. 
@Tom or @Yvonne G might be able to confirm if your temps are cold enough.


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2018)

Tanyabobanya said:


> my 2 four year old desert tortoises have never hibernated. I finally followed my mothers advice and put them in boxes in our basement. After the research I’ve done though I’m rethinking and want to bring them back up. I don’t know if they’ve slowed down eating. One maybe has. They eat during the day. It feels cold down there but it could get warmer than 55 degrees or colder.. sigh. I’m conflicted and confused again. Any advice please and no scolding thank you.
> Tanya


Its not constantly cold enough in L.A. to hibernate them without the use of a fridge.

And you must give them some time at warmer temps to empty their gut. Daily soaks during this time help them pass the food in their GI tract and also gets them well hydrated before hibernation.

Look here at post #19 for a more detailed explanation: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/looking-for-an-rt-hibernation-mentor.128790/


----------



## Tanyabobanya (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you. I’ll read up again. I have them outside now. One of them had an intestinal issue months ago and I should bring them both in for check ups before making this move. My mom lives in Los angles and hibernates gets in a closet. Has been for over 40 years and they are fine she says.. I’m overthinking it and they’d be just fine. But when I went down to get them, they weren’t asleep and looked at me as if to say “I’m cold in this box bring me back to my bed!”


----------



## Tanyabobanya (Nov 22, 2018)

Ps anyone know the best vet in Los Angeles? 
Happy thanksgiving and I’m thankful for your time !


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2018)

Tanyabobanya said:


> Thank you. I’ll read up again. I have them outside now. One of them had an intestinal issue months ago and I should bring them both in for check ups before making this move. My mom lives in Los angles and hibernates gets in a closet. Has been for over 40 years and they are fine she says.. I’m overthinking it and they’d be just fine. But when I went down to get them, they weren’t asleep and looked at me as if to say “I’m cold in this box bring me back to my bed!”


Intestinal issue?

It is much too warm in a closet in Los Angeles for them to hibernate.

"Fine" means they are still alive. This is not my standard for care. I want them thriving, not just surviving. Understanding how best to help them is a life long quest. Time and experience have taught me that while they can survive winter in a closet in some cases, this is not what is best for them.


----------



## Tanyabobanya (Nov 23, 2018)

I guess “fine” to my mom means thriving. They were given to us when I was in kindergarten (that class pet) which was.. over 40 years ago! After generations of tortoises and giving to reputable conservations, she still has the 2 from back then and one offspring female. Both females lay eggs. Anyhow my basement does get colder than the average California closet but it still makes me nervous. Hers are kept not in a basement but a regular closet, and hibernate every winter. The intestinal issue with one of mine happened the one time I left town for a few days and our house sitter, who is experienced with taking basic care of them, called me to tell me that one of them didn’t look right in the bowel area. An X-ray was taken and showed what possible could have been tiny rocks but they weren’t positive. She looked ok when I came home about a day later but does seem slower than the other. They both get lots of sun and healthy food, fresh water and love. It would be nice to hibernate over winter though. I use heating pads when it gets cooler out and if it rains they’re inside all day which is no fun. I need to get them ok’d by a vet ..I wish I had a Los Angeles tortoise expert friend I could figure everything out with.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Tanya:

Do the tortoises normally live outside, or are they indoor tortoises. If it makes you uncomfortable to allow them to brumate, you can keep them awake. Tortoises don't really have to brumate. It's just a mechanism to get them through a very cold time. If you keep them warm, they'll be fine. It's a lot more work for you, but not necessary for the tortoise as long as he's provided with a warm place to live and plenty of food.


----------



## Tanyabobanya (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for this reply, I have 2 and keep them outside but bring them in a t night. They have an enclosure that’s long and has 2 hiding places I put heating pads for when it’s cool in the day but I haven’t had to use them for while. Maybe they could sleep the night out there. They have a few times on hot nights. But I worry about brown widow spiders which I know is a little crazy. I’m just used to bringing them in to sleep. With me and my dogs in the bed. Just kidding! They have separate large wooden boxes that I also need to update someday.


----------

